# About to Pull the Trigger on a Roamio Plus



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

I've been a long time lurker on this board and just recently started posting. I've done my research and I think I know what I want, but I wanted to run it buy everyone here first. Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated. I currently have Verizon FIOS in the Tampa, FL area and will be purchasing: 1 - Tivo Roamio Plus and 2 - Tivo Minis. As I see it there is absolutely no difference between the Plus and the Pro except a bigger hard drive and I can ad an external one for much cheaper than $200. Am I correct on this? I did have 3 questions that I hope everyone can help me with.

1. The Roamio Plus will output on both HDMI and Component simultaneously, right?

2. How sensitive are the Tivo Minis to the IR signal from the remote? I've read some posts of people have the Mini mounted behind the TV, but still able to use the regular remote w/o an IR extender. Does anyone have experience with this?

3. If I have an IR extender plugged into the Roamio, will the IR input on the main unit still work? (I have the main unit in my upstairs bonus room and then have an HDMI cable and IR extender cable run down to my living room on the first floor. Neither of these TV's are used at the same time.)

4. Do they sell just the RF USB adapter that comes with the slide remote?

Thanks in advance for everyone's help!

P.S. I purchased a discount code off ebay and it looks like I will only be using it for 1 Roamio Plus and 2 minis. If anyone lives in my area and wants to share the code with me I'd be more then happy to help another Tivo person out. Just let me know!


----------



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

1 more question I just remembered. From what I can tell the Roamio remote can work in RF mode which may eliminate the need for my IR extender. My question is, if I have it programmed to control my TV and soundbar will it know to utilize RF for Tivo and IR for the TV and soundbar or when it is is RF mode you can only control Tivo? Thanks!

~Lee


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Correct about the Plus/Pro differences, it's just the HDD size. Not all external HDD's will work though, only specific ones. And they can be unreliable. Folks here tend to prefer to upgrade the internal drive (up to 3TB supported) rather than use an expander. Fortunately upgrading the HDD has been made easier with the Roamio line.

1. SHOULD work. Some people are having issues after the last software update with Slingboxes. Not sure if this would impact your setup or not. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=516264

2. Subjective, but it works for lots of people. The IR bounces off the wall behind the TV and hits the Mini. Whether it works depends on your setup/walls.

3. I can't answer. no experience.

4. Don't believe so.

The Roamio remote uses RF for Tivo fuctions, IR for TV/audio buttons. It just works.

If you still need IR adapters and want to save some money, some have said this one works:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AMTRR5K/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## dlee0708 (Sep 21, 2002)

_> 1. The Roamio Plus will output on both HDMI and Component simultaneously, right?_

I am using a Roamio Plus in my main room using HDMI to the TV in the main room, and then run Component Video to the TV in my computer room and both TVs get signals simultaneously.

-Don


----------



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for your help! I think the living room/bonus room situation is taken care of with the RF and the outputs. My only iffy part is the bedroom mini, but I figure I'll try to mount it so the IR can get to it OK. 

Does anyone have any experience with the slider remote? Besides the keyboard and IR learning is it any different then the Roamio. From what I can tell it isn't.

~Lee


----------



## davidjplatt (Aug 27, 2003)

I have FiOS in Northern VA - I purchased a Roamio Pro and 2 Minis. I also bought the slider remote and I like it at the main TiVo merely because of the keyboard - searches are easier.

I used E-Bay and purchased the discount code service - I only paid $100 more for the Pro than the Plus - be careful. I only paid $100 to get the 3TB drive TiVo instead of the 1TB drive. The internal 3TB is much easier than adding a second drive or voiding the warranty be replacing the internal drive.


----------



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

davidjplatt said:


> I have FiOS in Northern VA - I purchased a Roamio Pro and 2 Minis. I also bought the slider remote and I like it at the main TiVo merely because of the keyboard - searches are easier.
> 
> I used E-Bay and purchased the discount code service - I only paid $100 more for the Pro than the Plus - be careful. I only paid $100 to get the 3TB drive TiVo instead of the 1TB drive. The internal 3TB is much easier than adding a second drive or voiding the warranty be replacing the internal drive.


That does give me something interesting to think about. 2 TB for $100 is a pretty good deal, but then again I was trying to reduce costs as much as possible. I was originally going to go with the base Roamio, but after reading about all the missing features I thought that the Plus was a better option. I currently have a 500 GB and 160 GB DVR that are part of my multi-room DVR system and I never fill those up. I always try to watch the stuff I have recorded within a week at most. 

The way I figure it is my 2 DVRs are currently costing me $34 per month and I'm really lucky because with Verizon's new system VMS it would be $50. Either way, the Roamio Plus and two Minis all with lifetime will run me $978 with tax. $978 / $34 = 29 months. Not only will the system have paid for itself entirely, but I also have 3 pieces of equipment with lifetime subscriptions that will be worth roughly $500. It's a win win!

~Lee


----------



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

After thinking about it I decided to stick with the Roamio Plus and 2 minis. I really don't need the extra room that the Pro offers and I can go out and purchase a 3 TB hard drive for about $100 right now anyways so it's not that great of a deal. I'll post an update once I have them up and running!


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

leepoffaith said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the slider remote? Besides the keyboard and IR learning is it any different then the Roamio. From what I can tell it isn't.


I have both and never use the stock one. The slider is slightly shorter (distinction without meaningful difference) and heavier. I like the substantial feel of it - so much that I bought a second to use as a spare instead of the one that came with. It's my first slider and I =really= like not having to laboriously tick around to spell things ...


----------



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

moonscape said:


> I have both and never use the stock one. The slider is slightly shorter (distinction without meaningful difference) and heavier. I like the substantial feel of it - so much that I bought a second to use as a spare instead of the one that came with. It's my first slider and I =really= like not having to laboriously tick around to spell things ...


Thanks Moonscape! I think I'm going to wait for the unit to arrive and try the regular one out. If I like it then there is no point in changing, but if I'm not sold on it, then I might try a slide.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

If I can piggyback on this thread. I have two Series 3, both with lifetime, both with 1TB External storage. One is in my hearth room/kitchen, the other in my media closet in my family room. I was thinking of switching to a Roamio Pro for the ability to download to my iPad (I travel a lot.) I also want to eventually put a TV in my bedroom and office. 

Its just my wife and I, and we never really try to watch two different things at once, so I would just run the component signal upstairs to the hearth room. (I already have that cable in place.) I use an RF remote, so that's not a problem.

My questions: 

1. What kind of deal should I expect selling my TiVo's? I have all the original boxes, and they both work great. I see ebay going from $105 to $350.

2. What kind of deals should I expect getting a Roamio Plus with lifetime? 

3. How many cable cards will it need for the six tuners? (I'm currently paying for two.)

4. How can I find out if I can get video on demand from my Comcast cable?

5. When I get TV's for the office and bedroom, it looks like I will need MOCA. How much is a good MOCA adaptor/unit? I see them going from $35 to $100. How many outputs do these things have?

6. What is the best way to get a deal on the Tivo mini's?

7. Can the mini's do Spotify and Pandora or Amazon videos while the main Roamio is playing something else?

Thanks!


----------



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

Philosofy said:


> If I can piggyback on this thread. I have two Series 3, both with lifetime, both with 1TB External storage. One is in my hearth room/kitchen, the other in my media closet in my family room. I was thinking of switching to a Roamio Pro for the ability to download to my iPad (I travel a lot.) I also want to eventually put a TV in my bedroom and office.
> 
> Its just my wife and I, and we never really try to watch two different things at once, so I would just run the component signal upstairs to the hearth room. (I already have that cable in place.) I use an RF remote, so that's not a problem.
> 
> ...


1. Are they the Tivo HDs, Tivo HD XL or the Tivo Series 3 units? If they both have lifetime I would say anywhere between $225 and $300. I've been keeping a close eye on these units for my mom. 

2. Buy a code from someone on eBay because it will save you much more then you will pay for it. I paid $30 for the code and paid $599 for the Roamio with Lifetime. You can't beat that. Then it costs $174 for each Mini with lifetime under this deal

3. Just 1

4. Bottom left of website enter your zip code and it will tell you: http://www.tivo.com/discover/cable

5. I'm not sure. I have Verizon so my router has a MOCA bridge built in.

6. See #2

7. I believe so, but I'll be able to tell you for sure in a few days after I receive them.

Hope I helped some.

~Lee


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I suggest just buying the MoCA adapter (and the POE filter) directly from TiVo. They tend to have the best prices on those things.

You aren't allowed to play Amazon downloads on the Mini. There is some kind of restriction on them that only lets you watch them directly from the Roamio. A while back, someone posted a workaround for playing Amazon downloads from the Mini in the forums, but I think a subsequent TiVo software update closed that loophole. You can however stream Netflix, Hulu, and the other stuff directly on the Mini. If an Amazon streaming app for TiVo ever comes out, then you will probably be able to stream stuff from Amazon on the Mini, but nobody knows when/if that will ever happen.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> 5. When I get TV's for the office and bedroom, it looks like I will need MOCA. How much is a good MOCA adaptor/unit? I see them going from $35 to $100. How many outputs do these things have?


If you plan to connect the Roamio Pro to the router by ethernet a moca adapter wouldn't be necessary. But if not, Tivo sells them for $50 on their site, which is the cheapest I've seen. You would only need one adapter to connect to the router, since the Pro and Minis all have built-in moca support.

The $50 moca adapters have 1 ethernet port, but only 1 would be needed (connecting it to a LAN port on your router).

If you want other moca adapters spread around the house, you can use additional $50 actiontec moca adapters. Some folks connect switches to them to have more ports. Or you can get an actiontec ECB3500T01 for around $80ish and they'll have 4 ethernet ports to use. (the ECB3500T01 is overkill as a primary moca adapter connected to the router.)


----------



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

Just a quick idea about a MOCA adapter. Another possible option is to buy an older Verizon FiOS Router. They have MOCA built in, plus you would have 4 ethernet ports and wifi if you needed/wanted them. You can pick one of these up on ebay or Amazon used $30-$40 bucks.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Thanks for the replies. I have one other question: the coax in my house is circa 1995. I'm not sure if its RG-6 or RG-59. Would that make a difference with the MOCA? Also, how does the MOCA fit into my system? Digital cable requires a home run system. Does the MOCA go where the cable comes in the house? Coming out of the TiVo?


----------



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

Philosofy said:


> Thanks for the replies. I have one other question: the coax in my house is circa 1995. I'm not sure if its RG-6 or RG-59. Would that make a difference with the MOCA? Also, how does the MOCA fit into my system? Digital cable requires a home run system. Does the MOCA go where the cable comes in the house? Coming out of the TiVo?


I don't know much about the cable wiring, but I don't think it makes a big difference. Moca uses the existing cable wiring as the network to communicate on. It uses a different frequency then the TV or internet so it does not interfere. Another member had mentioned getting a filter. You put the filter on the main cable coming into the house before it hits the splitter so that your moca communication does not travel outside your house.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I suggest just buying the MoCA adapter (and the POE filter) directly from TiVo. They tend to have the best prices on those things.
> 
> You aren't allowed to play Amazon downloads on the Mini. There is some kind of restriction on them that only lets you watch them directly from the Roamio. A while back, someone posted a workaround for playing Amazon downloads from the Mini in the forums, but I think a subsequent TiVo software update closed that loophole. You can however stream Netflix, Hulu, and the other stuff directly on the Mini. If an Amazon streaming app for TiVo ever comes out, then you will probably be able to stream stuff from Amazon on the Mini, but nobody knows when/if that will ever happen.


You can watch Amazon downloads on the Mini, only requirement is you must have a Apple device and use the Apple TiVo IOS App to do so, they haven't closed that loophole. All of my TiVo's have recieved the spring update and nothing has changed.

Also as a note and a shout out, the new slidder pro remote is awesome and highly recommended. One overlooked feature of the new remote while being a small change, its very helpful is that there is a search button added which means you can go straight to the search screen without navigating though the menus like you had to do with the old slide remote. TiVo has the best price on the new slide pro remote too, I don't understand some of the third party sellers who are selling the remote for more!

One other issue which a new Tivo purchaser should be aware of is that the Plus and Pro will not do OTA, only the basic 4 tuner Roamio will do OTA and then you still are limited to one or the other on the basic 4 tuner Roamio, you can't have have OTA tuners enabled and digital cable with running the guided setup to switch in between the two. I personally hate that restriction but I believe their idea behind such was to offer a less expensive Roamio for those only needing OTA.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> Thanks for the replies. I have one other question: the coax in my house is circa 1995. I'm not sure if its RG-6 or RG-59. Would that make a difference with the MOCA? Also, how does the MOCA fit into my system? Digital cable requires a home run system. Does the MOCA go where the cable comes in the house? Coming out of the TiVo?


You're probably fine. RG59 is thinner and easier to bend tightly. RG6 is thicker, stiffer and harder to bend... if that helps.

Assuming you have a cable modem, it's usually easiest to install the moca adapter this way... connecting it alongside your router and cable modem so everything is together.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Typically with older cable coax, the only issue you have to be careful with is the older analog 900mhz splitters which worked OK before cable went digital and later added MoCA to the mix. In the best case if you have the older splitters they will need to be replaced with newer 1 or 2ghz splitters.(Moca operates on the 1 to 1.5 ghz range). 

Another situation with older cabling involves if the line was split in one room, then goes to another and even worse split again and ran to yet another room, such will only create problems, you will lucky if such works with MoCA and if it does, it won't work well. The preferred manner is to have all lines run back to a single source of entry were there will be one splitter typically were the primary line enters the residence (this is also were the MoCA poe filter is installed. The RG59 cable has less shielding and can't handle longer distance runs before the signal quality drops too much, RG has thicker shield including some variants that are quad core shielded.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

leepoffaith said:


> 2. Buy a code from someone on eBay because it will save you much more then you will pay for it. I paid $30 for the code and paid $599 for the Roamio with Lifetime. You can't beat that. Then it costs $174 for each Mini with lifetime under this deal
> 
> ~Lee


$599 was from tivo.com ? Do they still have the deal for the Roamio Plus?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bytez said:


> $599 was from tivo.com ? Do they still have the deal for the Roamio Plus?


That's the price you get if you buy and use one of those retail sales associate codes off of ebay. If you are going to buy a Roamio with lifetime service and throw in a lifetimed mini or two in at the same time, then buying one of those codes will probably save you a couple hundred bucks.

http://www.sellmoretivo.com/

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Day-Prom...159?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad4468497


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Philosofy said:


> Thanks for the replies. I have one other question: the coax in my house is circa 1995. I'm not sure if its RG-6 or RG-59. Would that make a difference with the MOCA? Also, how does the MOCA fit into my system? Digital cable requires a home run system. Does the MOCA go where the cable comes in the house? Coming out of the TiVo?


 RG-6 has a larger center conductor and as mentioned, better shielding. It is designed for use with higher frequency systems such as digital cable and satellite, so I'd highly suggest you use that instead of RG-59. You're just asking for trouble if you don't, especially if you want to use moca also.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

HarperVision said:


> RG-6 has a larger center conductor and as mentioned, better shielding. It is designed for use with higher frequency systems such as digital cable and satellite, so I'd highly suggest you use that instead of RG-59. You're just asking for trouble if you don't, especially if you want to use moca also.


The problem is the wires are already in the wall, and can't be replaced.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> That's the price you get if you buy and use one of those retail sales associate codes off of ebay. If you are going to buy a Roamio with lifetime service and throw in a lifetimed mini or two in at the same time, then buying one of those codes will probably save you a couple hundred bucks.
> 
> http://www.sellmoretivo.com/
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Day-Prom...159?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad4468497


Does tivo.com charge tax? Thanks.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Philosofy said:


> The problem is the wires are already in the wall, and can't be replaced.


At least make sure any coax going from the wall to the TiVo is RG-6. I thought all of my cables in my house were RG-6, but when I got my Roamio and Minis, I checked all the cables and actually found one that was RG-59.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bytez said:


> Does tivo.com charge tax? Thanks.


I think it depends on what state they are shipping your order to. Last time I ordered something directly from them, they did not charge me tax when shipping it to me in North Carolina.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Philosofy said:


> The problem is the wires are already in the wall, and can't be replaced.


If you're paying for digital cable then they should upgrade and run new cables where needed throughout your home if you tell them you're going to be utilizing MoCA frequencies. If they say they won't, then threaten to go to DirecTV, who will have to run all RG-6.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> If you're paying for digital cable then they should upgrade and run new cables where needed throughout your home if you tell them you're going to be utilizing MoCA frequencies. If they say they won't, then threaten to go to DirecTV, who will have to run all RG-6.


Another strategy (if you want to be less confrontational about it) is to upgrade to the cable company's whole-home DVR so they have to come out and upgrade the wiring as needed to allow the MoCA frequencies. Just make sure that installation is free, which most cable companies offer. Then, after they have upgraded it, just switch to TiVo and return their equipment to them.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> At least make sure any coax going from the wall to the TiVo is RG-6. I thought all of my cables in my house were RG-6, but when I got my Roamio and Minis, I checked all the cables and actually found one that was RG-59.


I have one Mini on an old RG-59 run and have had no issues with MoCA, but that run is less than 25 feet. I wouldn't recommend 59 on a long run cable.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

slowbiscuit said:


> I have one Mini on an old RG-59 run and have had no issues with MoCA, but that run is less than 25 feet. I wouldn't recommend 59 on a long run cable.


I'd still replace any RG-59 just to be on the safe side. It's really not that expensive to do so. 25 feet will run you about $11.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003FVJYF8/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

If by 'on the safe side' you mean replace a working cable with another working cable, sure. But I'm not going to waste my time.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

slowbiscuit said:


> If by 'on the safe side' you mean replace a working cable with another working cable, sure. But I'm not going to waste my time.


By "on the safe side" I mean replacing a cable that was never designed to carry the higher frequencies that you are running over it with one that is.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

RG59 might be fine unless it is a very long run. 
I have an original RG59 run in my condo from thirty years ago. If I use it I can still view the same digital content (and run MoCA on it) as with the RG6 runs I put in. But there is certainly more signal loss with the RG59 which will come into play with a longer run or a weak channel.


----------

